# HO Slot Car Club of NC 2008 Enduro



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hello everyone,
It time for me to host another enduro, this annual event has been on hiatus for many years, it's time to do it again!!! This event has drawn racers from NC, VA, GA, TN, IL, and OH in the past, updates will be posted as teams register. Here is the information.

WHEN: Saturday, May 10th, 2008
WHERE: 5771 Candlewood Drive, Winston-Salem, NC 27127-9702
TRACK: 27' by 5' AFX road course(with LOTS of straightaways!)
POWER: Trackmate 18V. power supply
LAP COUNTERS: Digital Tomy AFX Race Centers
CONTROLLERS: Any
NUMBER OF TEAMS: Minimum 4, maximum 8
REGISTRATION FEE: $25.00 per team
CHASSIS: Tomy G3, Tomy SRT
BODIES: STOCK, unmodified injection-molded Tomy/Racemasters GTPs from list below. Note: Specific bodies MUST run corresponding chassis. Bodies/numbers/chassis will be reserved when pre-registered
BODY/CHASSIS
Jaguar XJR #2 AFX, #2 Silk Cut, #44(wh/gn), #60 Castrol G3
Mercedes C9 #61 Circuit Board, # 63(sl.wh) G3
Nissan March 86-G #4(rd/bl/wh), #23 Nichi-Ra, #32 MADA G3
Peugeot 905 #44(ESSO), #45(ESSO) G3
Porsche 962 #1 Rothmans, #7 Taka-Q, #7 AFX, #7 GReddy, 
#10 Kenwood(wh/rd/bk), #11 Kenwood(bl/wh),
#14 AFX(wh/bl/gd), #17 Shell Dunlop(rd/yl/wh),
#33 Goodyear(bl/rd/wh) G3
Toyota GTP #36, #37, #38, #50 G3
RACEMASTERS
Chaparral 2D #7, #9 G3
Cobra Daytona Coupe #5(Lt. Bl), #7(gold), #9(bl), #37(sil),
#56(wh), #59(rd) G3
Ford GT Mk. II #1(Lt. Bl), #2(blk), #3(rd), #5(gold) SRT
FRONT WHEELS/TIRS: Stock
REAR WHEELS: Stock or Double-flanged
PINION GEARS: Stock 7T(Tyco/Mattel 7T pinion MAY BE Used)
CROWN GEARS: Stock 25T
GUIDE PIN: Any
PICK-UP SHOES: Stock or readily available replacements
CHASSIS: Must be stock and unmodified
ARMATURE: Must be stock, NO "Hot Stocks"
Pictures of the track can be seen above in the "My photos" section

Please post questions/comments here or to my e-mail, [email protected]
Lets get the ball rolling!!!

Sincerely,

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

The 17th may not be a good date to host the race due to several other events the same day so we'll either be going with the 10th or the 24th, which is Memorial Day weekend.
Let me know what you guys think.

Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
W-S, NC


----------



## BlueDevilDonnie (Oct 27, 2006)

The 10th is better for me. The 24th weekend is my anniversary weekend, and somehow I don't see how I can sell the idea of an enduro being the proper way to celebrate our 10 years together. Otherwise, you know I'm there!


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

The date for the event is May 10th. It's time to get registered!!!

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## slotshot121 (Apr 28, 2008)

FYI - I will be opening a new HO Raceway in Mount Holly, NC Doors should open in about 5 weeks.

(1) Max Trax Road course, (1) TOMY oval & HO Drag Strip.

SLOT SHOTS
Rick Parker 
704-472-3810


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Here is an update on registered teams:

Atlanta/DC #1 Jeffrey "Homer" Stillwell and Mika Malhorn
Atlanta #2 Dave "GammonMan" Cardwell and Steve "Stormtrooper" Pitts
W-S #1 Steve Asesta and Dusty Roberts
NC #1 Lewis Wuori, Don Pope, Danny Hamby

Atlanta teams will be running Jaguars numbered 4 and 44
W-S will be running the #60 Castrol Jaguar
NC will be running the Silk Cut #2 Jaguar

Hmmm, do you think Jaguars are popular???

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Just a few more days until the Enduro and another team has made a verbal commitment to attend. 

Still cleaning/prepping spare cars....

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Tomorrow/today is the big dayThe track opens at 8AM with the clock starting at 1PM. I should be home from work around 5:30PM to catch the last couple of segments.
Yes, I have to work...........

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Computer is working GREAT tonight.....

Bob


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Here are some quick race results/lap totals: 

1st place: Team Silk Cut 3021 laps/61.79 actual miles
2nd place: Group 33 2954 laps/60.42 actual miles
3rd place: Team Green 2941 laps/60.16 actual miles
4th place: Team Homer 2813 laps/57.54 actual miles
5th place: Team Damman 2530 laps/51.75 actual miles

Congradulations to Lewis Wuori and Danny Hamby, for the six hours of racing they averaged 15.1 feet per second(dwell on that thought for a few moments, that is with a "stock G3" and slip on silicones) 
A huge "hats off"(there is a pun there just for "Homer" and anyone who has been to his home) to Group 33 and Team Homer, they were short one team member so the split the driving duties of four drivers amoung the three of them. Jeffrey Stillwell, Mika Malhourn, and Steve Pitts are highly commended.
Team Green, Steve Asesta and Dusty Roberts are to be highly commneded, too. This was Steve's first race with an HO car and Dusty's second. 
Team Damman, Donnie Donovant and Mike Toney, could only stay for half of the race, so a poor substitute for a relief driver(me) what stuck into the fray.
The car had a few issues developing as I ran it on the inside yellow lane of the track...... mainly, it was really slow. I put a new motor/endbell/magnet assembly from another car of mine into it for my second segment and REALLY brought the car to life!!! The best lap total for the red lane for the day was 390 (Team Silk Cut) and I had a total of 386. Unfortunately, for some odd reason the car went "out to lunch" in the handling dept. in the Blue lane, which I consider the best lane on the track. After several motor swaps and then finally swapping in traction magnets the car came back to life again(did it ever!!!) But, as luck would have it, an errant crash cost the poor Jag half of it's rear wing and even after looking at the end of the event and again this morning I still haven't found it. So, The car was retired for the event.
A huge, sincere thank you to Odette Malhorn(Mika's wife) for handling ALL of the calculating of the lap totals.
A few personal thoughts on the event......What a BLAST!!! The event was so much fun! And seeing some good old friends and actually meeting Steve Pitts for the first time (Stormtrooper on some of the message boards) really was the best part of it all. The downside, if there really was one, was the fact I had to miss the first half of the event and I was SO TIRED after an exhausting day at work. 
A huge thankyou to those who participated and made the event a huge success.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

Bob the enduro was super fun im glad i got the chance to meet some of the ho racers from around the area and out of state evryone was very nice it was a long day but would do it again i think we need to plan the trip to homers they have supported us now its is our turn . thanks danny


----------



## BlueDevilDonnie (Oct 27, 2006)

Yup. What he said! I do vote that we limit enduros to 4 hours, or else we start a group fund for divorce attorneys!


----------

